# [SOLVED] galaxy nexus



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

anyone has the new galaxy nexus phone from verizon? If so, how is it and how does the new ice cream sandwich compare with the old. 

I have an iphone but the new galaxy nexus looks interesting and might switch.


----------



## Kou Dou (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, I think nobody could answer your question cuz galaxy nexus is quite strange for us. But one thing is certain: android 4.0 will be much better than 2.3. So I suggest you to have a try if you can afford it. Good luck!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: galaxy nexus*

The nexus is Google's flagship phone and they believe you should be able to do whatever you want with the phone. This means they released the unlock code to root the phone.

If you are really big into rooting android phones and flashing new ROM's - the Nexus is for you. There are developers working day & night on new ROM's and features for it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: galaxy nexus*

Sobeit the Nexus is a fine phone, Supposedly its top of the line, but according to a app called "Quadrant" which benchmarks your phone and compares it with others my unrooted all factory epic is higher on the food chain 
Personally if I need a new phone I'm going with et Epic touch, or the HTC evo 3d


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: galaxy nexus*

I am not in a hurry to get a new phone since my contract is up and dont want to get tied down for two years again on a phone I may not like. I did check out the nexius the other day at the local verizon and decided it was not for me. It was nice, I like the larger screen, I like the android ice cream, but was not sure about the quality of the phone casing 

I just was reading about the Galaxy Note and will be doing more research on them. 

Wolfen - I will also look into the phones you mention- thanks.

I will consider now consider this thread solved. Thanks to all who gave me advice on it.


----------

